# Atherholt, Fisher & Co. quart



## Jim (Jun 7, 2008)

Here is my favorite fruit jar. It's a quart ATHERHOLT, FISHER & Co/ PHILADa. Fruit jars are something that I do not have many of, but I wouldn't mind finding a few more early ones. ~Jim


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice jar Jim. I like the earlier jars also. George


----------



## Jim (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks, George. This one really stands out in my collection. I have some different Mason's 1858s, but this is the first really good early jar I've had. I dug an A. Stone lug lid jar once, but sadly it was smashed to pieces at the bottom of the pit []. ~Jim


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey Jim, what lid configuration does that take


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 7, 2008)

I might know where theres a lid if you can show a picture of one Jim,thanks Rick


----------



## Jim (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey Rick, how's it going? I think this jar takes a Kline patent stopper. I hope that is the case, because the Kline stoppers are fairly common. If you can find me one, I would be interested. Thanks. ~Jim


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey Jim that looks like this one right?? ,Rick


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2008)

Different stopper, but that is a sweet jar. The Klines are a one-piece, all-glass stopper that sealed with a wax ring. They sealed really well, but could be a nightmare to get back out. Some of them have an 1863 patent date on them. They're weird looking, they don't really even look like a jar stopper, but that's what they are. ~Jim


----------

